# whats your favorite game while stoned?



## SnakierGrizzly (Dec 13, 2017)

i searched for similar threads and couldn't find one from this decade so, figured id repost..


----------



## lokie (Dec 13, 2017)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> i searched for similar threads and couldn't find one from this decade so, figured id repost..


https://www.rollitup.org/t/what-kind-of-game-do-you-like-to-play-when-youre-high.913327/unread
^^^
Maybe this is the one you missed. I'm sure it was the smoke in your eyes that made you miss it. It was updated just this week.


Someone already pointed out hide the salami. I find pocket pool can be very therapeutic
when there is no place to hide it.


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2018)

playing "Conan Exiles" right now, fun sand box game, tons of shit to build, but still in development, lots of stuff to fix yet.
and naked chicks with big hooters....


----------



## charface (Apr 17, 2018)

Must be my favorite because I played it the most.

I call it
what was I just saying?


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 17, 2018)

Giraffe 3D Bocce, I'm in the top 1% in the world often


----------



## charface (Apr 17, 2018)

abalonehx said:


>


That does take me back,
I use to live to smoke and play pacman, gorf, asteroids, pheonix and all the rest
The playability of those games was great. Then came good graphics and no-one made great playing games for a while, ie dragon slayer.
It just had to look good.

Now the games are a good combo but
It takes an hour to load the game
A lifetime to build the player then
2 months to learn the controls.
And don't get me started on all the cut scenes.

By the time you get started its already time to put it away.

What the fuck is wrong with people

Oops time to download updates


----------



## BleedsGreen (Apr 17, 2018)

Enders game, well it was a book I really enjoyed while stoned


----------



## srh88 (Apr 18, 2018)

charface said:


> That does take me back,
> I use to live to smoke and play pacman, gorf, asteroids, pheonix and all the rest
> The playability of those games was great. Then came good graphics and no-one made great playing games for a while, ie dragon slayer.
> It just had to look good.
> ...


My only issue with new games compared to old.... you have to pay to unlock new modes/levels. Before you got rewarded for beating games.. not now. 
I also dont mind the cut scenes and stuff if its a good story.

I do miss simple controls though. My all time favorite game is Streets of rage 2 for sega. That game was amazing lol. 

I dont play too much anymore but if im smoking and playing its fortnite on ps4. Game is super addicting


----------



## abalonehx (Apr 20, 2018)

"Where's My Lighter?"


----------



## TheGrassIsGreenerInAus (Apr 20, 2018)

I like playing either really bright colourful shit like Banjo-Kazooie or Zelda or something, or a good RPG like Elder Scrolls or Fallout. I shy away from shooing games (before anyone says 'what about fallout' I say to you, VATS. Lots and lots of VATS lol) and games that need too much coordination cause, well I'm stoned lol shit shot when I'm stoned


----------



## AKA Big Boss (May 10, 2018)

City Skylines


----------



## gjs4786 (May 22, 2018)

Oh man, Descent 1 and 2 are fantastic, not a huge fan of 3. Duke Nukem 3D. Both can be played co-op which is a lot easier when you're stoned, cause some of those players are just on another level.


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 24, 2018)

Hide the sausage.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (May 26, 2018)

I like challenging my reflexes and piloting skills. Gradius super nintendo. I break it out about once or twice a month and test myself while drunknhigh.


----------



## zypheruk (May 26, 2018)

Remembering to breath while playing Forza 7


----------



## Lucky Luke (May 26, 2018)

Played Othello last night with the wife. 

Been awhile since I broke out that board game.


----------



## Mr Blamo (May 27, 2018)

Pin the tail on the donkey lol
Only thing is though when you get to be my age when people spin you...you get dizzy as heck lol


----------



## Psyphish (May 27, 2018)

cRPGs


----------



## ChingOwn (May 30, 2018)

srh88 said:


> My only issue with new games compared to old.... you have to pay to unlock new modes/levels. Before you got rewarded for beating games.. not now.
> I also dont mind the cut scenes and stuff if its a good story.
> 
> I do miss simple controls though. My all time favorite game is Streets of rage 2 for sega. That game was amazing lol.
> ...


If you didnt play Wolfenstien 2 yet do it pick the guy with the beard to survive at the beginning. only game I have ever played where the cut scenes made it worth the purchase. I hate cut scenes wont play assassins creed or tomb raider anymore. but let me tell you man this one, idk maybe it was just me but it was like everything I wanted to happen happened. should be on sale by now


----------



## Stone2631 (Jun 7, 2018)

i think final fantasy


----------



## friedguy (Jun 13, 2018)

Geometry Wars 3... fucking nuts.

Or clash royale.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 13, 2018)

been playing "Einstein Puzzle" on my phone, addictive, and hard as fuck when you get up to the hard level, don't even want to look at "insane"


----------



## moving_shadow (Jul 24, 2018)

QuakeLive


----------



## iknownothink (Jul 24, 2018)

moving_shadow said:


> QuakeLive


no way, that game is way to fast paced for a stoner lol, Terraria if anyone is nerdy enough to know this game. You can walk around there for hours stoned off your nut. There is even unicorns

Also any free pokies games lol,


----------



## moving_shadow (Jul 24, 2018)

everyone I know in my area plays the game stoned lol


----------



## iknownothink (Jul 24, 2018)

moving_shadow said:


> everyone I know in my area plays the game stoned lol


I wasn't even fast enough to play the original game sober haha. but its all about the journey not the destination


----------



## Socioman (Jul 24, 2018)

Hey there! You know that nowadays almost every one wants to play games when he is free or just to relax after working day. As for me I play games even when I am at work because sometimes it is boring when you have nothing to do. That is why I play the unblocked games online. If you want to play them too follow the link to be on the safe side.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 24, 2018)

gone back to SWTOR for now, really like the game, but they just don't pump out enough content to keep me around full time, after about 6 months i get bored and quit for a year, then come back for the 6 months worth of new stuff they put out every 18 months


----------



## iknownothink (Jul 24, 2018)

Socioman said:


> Hey there! You know that nowadays almost every one wants to play games when he is free or just to relax after working day. As for me I play games even when I am at work because sometimes it is boring when you have nothing to do. That is why I play the unblocked games online. If you want to play them too follow the link to be on the safe side.


Is it just me or does this sound like a bot ? After going through his nonsensical replies refering to links etc. this is clearly a spam bot


----------



## Socioman (Jul 24, 2018)

I just advised, sorry if you didn't like it.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 24, 2018)

iknownothink said:


> Is it just me or does this sound like a bot ? After going through his nonsensical replies refering to links etc. this is clearly a spam bot


yeah, if he actually put a link in anything, no fucking way would i touch it


----------



## iknownothink (Jul 24, 2018)

Socioman said:


> I just advised, sorry if you didn't like it.


 Who played Sam in lord of the rings ?


----------



## ANC (Jul 24, 2018)

South Park Phone Destroyer


----------



## Socioman (Jul 24, 2018)

iknownothink said:


> Who played Sam in lord of the rings ?


Are you asking about the actor?


----------



## Socioman (Jul 24, 2018)

Sean Astin


----------



## iknownothink (Jul 24, 2018)

Yes lol I was just trying to see how good google virtual assistant had gotten, but you are a real person ? English must not be your first language ? Are you using a translator or something ?


----------



## Socioman (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm real. You're right, English is not my native language, unfortunately. But I try to study it well. Maybe it's not good.


----------



## iknownothink (Jul 24, 2018)

Socioman said:


> I'm real. You're right, English is not my native language, unfortunately. But I try to study it well. Maybe it's not good.


Hey bud your doing better than I am learning a 2nd language , your doing very well for teaching yourself !


----------



## 7391 (Aug 31, 2018)

Original fallout, fallout 2, ff7, DOS games, RPG's, newer stuff not as good as the old stuff, so much potential wasted. Been hooked on ember recently.....


----------



## reallybigjesusfreak (Sep 1, 2018)

I never gamed much as a youf, but nowadays I'm getting more into it. I've been loving fallout 3,4 and new vegas. I wish they had a fun bmx game for the newer platforms.


----------



## blake9999 (Sep 5, 2018)

I like playing World of Warcraft stoned. Adds a new whole difficulty to PvP matches.


----------



## ANC (Sep 15, 2018)

Well I played the oiginal Fallout.. still have the game somehwere. Was still rich enough to buy shit like that back then.


----------



## Socioman (Sep 16, 2018)

blake9999 said:


> I like playing World of Warcraft stoned. Adds a new whole difficulty to PvP matches.


Hey. I also play WoW. Which server? I play for the battle of Azeroth, but have not yet reached a good character level for PvP matches and I'm afraid other players will tear me to shreds. I think how to raise the levels quickly. Does anyone know where to buy wow characters? My paladin still has too little damage.


----------



## blake9999 (Sep 16, 2018)

I use to play Blizzard WoW for years, but after taking a break for a year I canceled my membership. Lately I have been playing off and on on WoWMortal. It's a free Legion server with instant level 110. It's pretty new and not 100% working yet so there arent allot of players yet. Once I downloaded and extracted their client (35 Gig's) it only took about two minutes to create a account and log on.


----------



## 7391 (Sep 20, 2018)

I never liked online games, just me, I love the story based RPG's, something that keeps you immersed. Sadly, blizzard has went pretty much backwards, putting way to much money into online only games.


----------



## Quani (Sep 26, 2018)

Subnautica !!!

You become a fish.


----------



## SB85 (Oct 10, 2018)

I enjoyed playing Fight Night against friends while stoned.


----------



## SSR (Mar 14, 2019)

Is it wrong to be oldskool lol
I like back gammon and chess, face to face with a smoking buddy and good conversation while you play. 
I like the social part


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 14, 2019)

Witcher 3. If you read the books as well you will completely dive into the world of Witcher for days and weeks... Apart from that, Steep is really good chill out game if you are into winter sports or just want to enjoy the feeling of being up in the mountains and cruise around on your snowboard. 

Jacob


----------



## RedRooster898 (Mar 14, 2019)

Red dead redemption is awsome


----------



## Nolan12 (Nov 21, 2019)

I love playing WoW, it's so good. Btw, does someone still play in it? I have SO many problems there..... I know that probably it's not the best place for it, but anyway


----------



## omgBoNg (Nov 21, 2019)

Risk.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2019)

i play wow...i've played mmos for over 20 years. just started back with wow. was playing DCUO but that game is a total cash grab, not worth subscribing to. not sure if i can be of any help, after two years away, they've changed so much that i'm still in the relearning process myself


----------



## omgBoNg (Nov 21, 2019)

I was into shadowbane for years.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 21, 2019)

Nolan12 said:


> I love playing WoW, it's so good. Btw, does someone still play in it? I have SO many problems there..... I know that probably it's not the best place for it, but anyway


I didn't play it for years but I'm tempted to get back to it via WoW Classic. 

Jacob


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> I didn't play it for years but I'm tempted to get back to it via WoW Classic.
> 
> Jacob


i'm doing both...i have a couple of friends that are playing classic, so i'm working on a healer they can drag through dungeons, but the battle of azeroth is surprisingly entertaining. i wasn't very happy with legion, and quit for almost 2 years, but while this follows the same template, the story is much better, the characters more likeable, with a few twists and surprises i truly wasn't expecting.
they come together, but you don't need any expansions to play classic, if you want to try battle, you have to buy it


----------



## Nolan12 (Nov 21, 2019)

By the way, guys, I came back to ask, have you ever tried to use some sources to get something in WoW? I found this https://wow-boost.com/wow_classic for WoW Classic PvP, but I'm not sure should I trust them or not. My friends haven't heard about them as well.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2019)

Nolan12 said:


> By the way, guys, I came back to ask, have you ever tried to use some sources to get something in WoW? I found this https://wow-boost.com/wow_classic for WoW Classic PvP, but I'm not sure should I trust them or not. My friends haven't heard about them as well.


i wouldn't trust them for a second....i have no idea if those are good prices or not, i'm a cheap old bastard and more than slightly suspicious by nature, so i've never even considered using a power leveling service, or a gold seller site.
but three weeks doesn't seem like much of a "power level" to me, maybe two...maybe. my friend who was level 13 helped me level my level 4 priest to level 11 in about 4 hours. he got to 15 in the same time. make friends if you want to level quickly, and don't spend real money on it


----------



## Axion42 (Nov 21, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i play wow...i've played mmos for over 20 years. just started back with wow. was playing DCUO but that game is a total cash grab, not worth subscribing to. not sure if i can be of any help, after two years away, they've changed so much that i'm still in the relearning process myself


Did you ever play UO back in the day? Late 90s. Damn that game was so good I almost didnt graduate because of that damn game.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 21, 2019)

nope, started with EQ in 99, about 3 months after it came out. played that for 5 years, then went to city of heroes, then wow for five, then swtor for ...five, ffxiv for about 6 months.....now i'm back to wow...changed enough that its fun for now, no sure how long it'll stay that way.






that's me in a hard mode raid in swtor, only recording of me playing that i know about. i'm Banq, one of the healers.
the music in it is pretty good, i had forgotten about that


----------



## Axion42 (Nov 21, 2019)

I played swtor when it first came out for about 6 months. Was fun but got bored of it. I've played EQ for a bit too, Asherons call, rift, Dark age of camelot, age of conan, shadowbane, Darkfall and darkfall unholy wars, mortal online and a few others I cant recall but I'm still a big fan of the MMORPGs. Been waiting for Pantheon and Camelot unchained.
EDIT also WoW, cant believe I forgot that one. Played that for about 4 years.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 22, 2019)

How about the Lord Of The Rings Online? Did anyone play it? I spent some time with that game when it became free to play years ago but unlike with WoW, I never really got into it. I wonder how many people are still playing LOTRO these days...

Jacob


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 22, 2019)

i tried lotro for maybe a month, when i left one game and was looking for something new to play. it was ok, but what i remember most was that it was dark and depressing, very rarely do you find a sunny spot in that game, or a happy ending. even when you win a scenario, you do it standing in a pile of your dead "companions"..


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> nope, started with EQ in 99, about 3 months after it came out. played that for 5 years, then went to city of heroes, then wow for five, then swtor for ...five, ffxiv for about 6 months.....now i'm back to wow...changed enough that its fun for now, no sure how long it'll stay that way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey @tyler.durden , any chance you can identify that music? i've tried and can't find it


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> hey @tyler.durden , any chance you can identify that music? i've tried and can't find it



Sure! That tune is called gaygamergeeks by Getalife


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Sure! That tune is called gaygamergeeks by Getalife


i knew i could rely on you....thanks


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 23, 2019)

Happy to help. That's what I'm here for...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

At this exact moment I'm playing the old school world at war on my xbox360


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)

Frank Nitty said:


> At this exact moment I'm playing the old school world at war on my xbox360


Smoking GG4 x CD...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Nov 28, 2019)

This one has been one of the free games on PS Plus this month. I actually bought it for Nintendo Switch a few weeks before they announced November games on PS Plus, but anyway, I found out that I just can't play that game. I've proved to myself again, that although I like watching horror movies, playing games like Outlast is just not for me




But if any of you guys looking for a really scary game full of absolutely sick and disturbing scenes, this is the game for you. Just don't play it while your kids are around






Jacob


----------



## DaFreak (Nov 28, 2019)

hide the salami


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 28, 2019)

Doctor...


----------



## OrganicBudz (Nov 29, 2019)

Overwatch


----------



## Frank Nitty (Nov 29, 2019)

SAN ANDREAS


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Dec 2, 2019)

If you like turn-based strategy games, give this one a try. You won't be disappointed. 

Jacob


----------



## srh88 (Dec 2, 2019)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> This one has been one of the free games on PS Plus this month. I actually bought it for Nintendo Switch a few weeks before they announced November games on PS Plus, but anyway, I found out that I just can't play that game. I've proved to myself again, that although I like watching horror movies, playing games like Outlast is just not for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been playing it. It's a fun fucked up game


----------



## MojoDoja (Dec 14, 2019)

omgBoNg said:


> I was into shadowbane for years.


Great game, still sometimes hop on private servers myself


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Dec 29, 2019)

There is currently a big discount on this one (among many other games) on Nintendo Online Store, so I couldn't resist. Even though it's not the best AC game, it's still pretty awesome to play this on the go.

Jacob


----------



## ToFarGone (Dec 29, 2019)

Well I just got back into my Nintendo switch. So Mario deluxeU and Zelda links awakening


----------



## sandman83 (Dec 29, 2019)

Axion42 said:


> Did you ever play UO back in the day? Late 90s. Damn that game was so good I almost didnt graduate because of that damn game.


That's hilarious, another UO fan! Was on Catskills from just before launch of T2A for a number of years, hit WoW like most, FFXI, now I rarely game at all. Keep trying to get back into it but the most time I'll devote is 30 mins for a LoL match or something.


----------



## Axion42 (Dec 29, 2019)

sandman83 said:


> That's hilarious, another UO fan! Was on Catskills from just before launch of T2A for a number of years, hit WoW like most, FFXI, now I rarely game at all. Keep trying to get back into it but the most time I'll devote is 30 mins for a LoL match or something.


I played Baja pre T2A (dread lord days!) For about 3 years hardcore lol


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jan 4, 2020)

Another game I got during Christmas - this one for PS4. It's nothing special but if you have someone to play it with you'll have a decent amount of fun. 

Jacob


----------



## Mitchician (Jan 6, 2020)

I like this...


With one of these...


If I could afford to race for real I would, but alas, I'm a broke ass fool so I just pretend I'm fast with this simulator...
They say to become a millionaire in racing, you have to start as a billionaire.

It would be cool to compare some lap times with someone but I doubt I'll ever meet anyone on here who's into this.

On the off-chance someone who does play reads this in the future, my current record at Mugello in the Tatuus is somewhere in the low 1:49's on Mediums.. I'm still taking tenths off and not very consistent. Probably got around 200 hours total experience on the wheel and sim at the moment.
That's the only lap I know off the top of my head that's pretty close to my limit.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 6, 2020)

Skyrim or Diablo 3 on ps4.....mindless fun


----------



## sunni (Jan 8, 2020)

right now im playing control little difficult tbh


----------



## sandman83 (Jan 8, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Skyrim or Diablo 3 on ps4.....mindless fun


I've heard D3 has changed since launch, I'm gonna give it another look thanks for the reminder.


----------



## thenasty1 (Jan 9, 2020)

just finished jedi fallen order. gameplay is about what youd expect from a dark souls clone, force abilities and saber vs saber combat are pretty well done. definitely worth a playthrough if you are into star wars


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jan 9, 2020)

Can't get away from GTA IV


----------



## kotobide (Jan 9, 2020)

Cant stop playing Dead by daylight i get nice and baked and hide from killers lots of adrenalin


----------



## Axion42 (Jan 9, 2020)

kotobide said:


> Cant stop playing Dead by daylight i get nice and baked and hide from killers lots of adrenalin


Looks interesting, that on PC?


----------



## Bud. (Jan 9, 2020)

Siege


----------



## kotobide (Jan 9, 2020)

Axion42 said:


> Looks interesting, that on PC?


 pc and consoles


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jan 10, 2020)

kotobide said:


> Cant stop playing Dead by daylight i get nice and baked and hide from killers lots of adrenalin


It's a really good game. I liked Friday 13th too, but unlike DBD, Friday 13th was buggy as hell. And it took ages to join the game.

Jacob


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 13, 2020)

Rock Band.


----------



## b4ds33d (Jan 30, 2020)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Rock Band.


i have way too much money spent on Rockband DLC songs. an embarrassing amount. but i figured it was justified if i got the ion rocker drums lol. a shame you have to have a breakout box they quit making years ago to make the drums work with xb1.


----------



## mpaull (Feb 2, 2020)

Poker or rumoli


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Feb 12, 2020)

This month's free games for PS Plus subscribers include Bioshock Collection. 

Jacob


----------



## olegren (Feb 13, 2020)

The original Bioshock was a fantastic game to get blazed and immerse in.

these days Overwatch is my go-to, but No Man’s Sky and Beatsaber get honorable mentions.


----------



## Axion42 (Feb 13, 2020)

olegren said:


> The original Bioshock was a fantastic game to get blazed and immerse in.
> 
> these days Overwatch is my go-to, but No Man’s Sky and Beatsaber get honorable mentions.


Bitchin! I played Bio 1 2 and 3, awesome games and just recently started bioshock 1 again on my new gaming laptop.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## BrewerT (Feb 19, 2020)

Stoned : Pubg
Sober : Fortnite 

Ive been a xbox user for most of my life. I recently invested into a gaming pc outfit....which is now for sale  Not my cup of tea, learning curve for me was way to long compared to xbox or even PS. Looks fantastic, play like a kid with one eye and three fingers on PC


----------



## gremlinboy14 (Feb 19, 2020)

PUBG on mobile


----------



## gremlinboy14 (Feb 19, 2020)

BrewerT said:


> Stoned : Pubg
> Sober : Fortnite
> 
> Ive been a xbox user for most of my life. I recently invested into a gaming pc outfit....which is now for sale  Not my cup of tea, learning curve for me was way to long compared to xbox or even PS. Looks fantastic, play like a kid with one eye and three fingers on PC


For me its pubg 
Stoned and sober
When im blazed im camping and sober it's balls out with the M16A1 & THE THOMSON 45 SILENCED


----------



## BrewerT (Feb 19, 2020)

gremlinboy14 said:


> For me its pubg
> Stoned and sober
> When im blazed im camping and sober it's balls out with the M16A1 & THE THOMSON 45 SILENCED


Lmao. I can relate. Stoned I tend to camp despite absolutely hating campers


----------



## gremlinboy14 (Feb 19, 2020)

BrewerT said:


> Lmao. I can relate. Stoned I tend to camp despite absolutely hating campers


Add me my used id is BBYDOLL666 lol


----------



## toastytoes (Feb 21, 2020)

Rocket League


----------



## alphapinene (Feb 23, 2020)

Battlefield 4 Multiplayer
Mordhau


----------



## crisnpropa (Feb 29, 2020)

Basketball, preferably after smoking some Piff.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 4, 2020)

This month on PS Plus.

Jacob


----------



## srh88 (Mar 5, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Basketball, preferably after smoking some Piff.


From philly? It's been years since I've heard the word piff lol


----------



## crisnpropa (Mar 5, 2020)

srh88 said:


> From philly? It's been years since I've heard the word piff lol


Boston. My boys and I would blaze up the piff and ball out on the outdoor courts around Brookline, Cambridge and Boston.


----------



## srh88 (Mar 5, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> Boston. My boys and I would blaze up the piff and ball out on the outdoor courts around Brookline, Cambridge and Boston.


Nice. In philly before stoners started educating themselves it was just haze or piff


----------



## crisnpropa (Mar 5, 2020)

srh88 said:


> Nice. In philly before stoners started educating themselves it was just haze or piff


Something about the haze/piff induced a certain cerebral mental focus and body relaxation that just upped my game. One could say it was a performance enhancer. I mean really I used to s**t on competitors.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 11, 2020)

New free to play, battle-royal game is here. 

Jacob


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Mar 12, 2020)

Madden

Nothing like getting ripped and playing with MVPat!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

"Where's my lighter?"


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 12, 2020)

MICHI-CAN said:


> "Where's my lighter?"


Not my favorite. But I always seem to end up playing it.


----------



## crisnpropa (Mar 12, 2020)

I used to blaze up late at night after my Dad went to bed and play Zelda: Ocarina of Time on Nintendo 64.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Mar 21, 2020)

Jenga... Cause it's all about seeing how high you can get!


----------



## haloman420 (Mar 26, 2020)

Gta5.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Apr 1, 2020)

Finally got my hands on this one. Amazing game, but it takes some serious time to finish it. And btw it's coming to PC this year.

Jacob


----------



## Cillit_Bang (Apr 1, 2020)

Dying light. Nothing better then going on a zombie apocalypse slaying for several hours ahaha


----------



## spek9 (Apr 10, 2020)

crisnpropa said:


> I used to blaze up late at night after my Dad went to bed and play Zelda: Ocarina of Time on Nintendo 64.


I just unpacked my Wii so I can play Zelda: Wind Waker and Skyward Sword again 

In the last year, I've re-played Legend of Zelda (both quests), Adventures of Link, and A Link to the Past.


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 10, 2020)

Playing apex and persona 5 atm


----------



## Axion42 (Apr 10, 2020)

FF7 Remake omg so guuud!


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Apr 11, 2020)

Finally got my hands on Uncharted 4. I finished all the previous Uncharted games several times and am almost at the end of this one and gotta say it's definitely one of the best games I ever played.

Jacob


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Apr 19, 2020)

I bought this game a while ago but didn't really get to play it properly until now. Although the game is far from being perfect in many ways, I'm really enjoying it. I'd say it's definitely one of the best games inspired by H.P. Lovecraft's stories. Also, it's coming from the same guys that were behind Sherlock Holmes games.

Jacob


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 19, 2020)

TLOU2 is out now.

Jacob


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 19, 2020)

GTA 5 and shadow of mordor are what I play


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Jun 25, 2020)

Lately I've been binging a fuckton of _Doom Eternal _and _CoD Black Ops _1 Zombies, but I find that horror / stealth games are an absolute blast to play while baked. _Alien: Isolation _and _M A N H U N T_ being two of my favorite examples.


----------



## dbz (Jun 27, 2020)

I was playing Civ VI mostly, now Stellaris has got my attention while indulging.


----------



## DarthVaper84 (Jul 15, 2020)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> i searched for similar threads and couldn't find one from this decade so, figured id repost..


COD MW multiplayer (NOT Warzone). I find my recent Jack Herer I grew really improves my situational awareness and has helped my KDR. Once it fades though, I’m worse than sober lol


----------



## DarthVaper84 (Jul 15, 2020)

7391 said:


> Original fallout, fallout 2, ff7, DOS games, RPG's, newer stuff not as good as the old stuff, so much potential wasted. Been hooked on ember recently.....


New FF7 or the original? I played the demo for the new one and am like “eesh I’m not so sure about this...”. Then again I’m an original FF7 superfan so the bar was high.


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 15, 2020)

Sex


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Jul 16, 2020)

World of Tanks.

Something about blowing shit up while stoned. Very fun.


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jul 16, 2020)

Notice I’ve lost all my money again


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 22, 2020)

Rise of the Tomb Raider 20th Anniversary


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jul 23, 2020)

Frank Nitty said:


> Rise of the Tomb Raider 20th Anniversary


Just about to dive into it, since it's on PS Plus 

Jacob


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jul 23, 2020)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> Just about to dive into it, since it's on PS Plus
> 
> Jacob


The game is awesome!!! Highly addictive!!!


----------



## Gond00s (Jul 23, 2020)

whole metro series was nice


----------



## Just Be (Jul 23, 2020)

I've always been a big fan of playing Hide the Salami.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Jul 25, 2020)

This game was pure grind but being stoned made it way more tolerable.


----------



## Greens2000 (Jul 25, 2020)

BleedsGreen said:


> Enders game, well it was a book I really enjoyed while stoned


Love reading while I smoke


----------



## kmog33 (Jul 25, 2020)

Apex


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Aug 7, 2020)

So many new horror games out there that are way better than this one. But I gotta admit that even after these few years, it still creeps the shit out of me 

Jacob


----------



## IndoorTom (Aug 7, 2020)

Overwatch on PC. Love me some competitive team based games


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Aug 13, 2020)

New battle royale game out now.

Jacob


----------



## Frank Nitty (Aug 13, 2020)

GTA summer update sucks


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Aug 27, 2020)

New Call Of Duty revealed.

Jacob


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 27, 2020)

Best game ever made:












Havent played anything in a while tho..


----------



## cirnos k (Nov 21, 2020)

War Machines. I crack up every time my tank gets blowed up!


----------



## KvarforthsDuRag (Nov 26, 2020)

Copped _Age of Empires III Definitive Edition _on Steam as part of the Black Friday sale... the AoE series as a whole was one of the precious few enjoyable things about my childhood so this will be the cherry on top of an actually bomb AF day


----------



## xox (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## Kush Inc. (Feb 21, 2021)

Stoned? "Borderlands 2", "The Long Dark" and "South Park: The Stick of Truth"


----------



## Drumminghead (Feb 21, 2021)

Hide the sausage


----------



## Psyphish (Feb 21, 2021)

I loved playing "Disco Elysium". Probably the best game I've played in 10 years. Had to order the soundtrack on vinyl, I've never been that much of a fan of any game.



Kush Inc. said:


> Stoned? "Borderlands 2", "The Long Dark" and "South Park: The Stick of Truth"


How about Borderlands 3?


----------



## Smkweeed (Feb 21, 2021)

Command and conquer red alert retaliation. Can play for hours when stoned.


----------



## DreHaze (Feb 21, 2021)

Sekiro Shadows Die Twice. Wow. Weed is a must for this game. After dying on the first boss for almost a whole day I had to hit the pipe hard. Really difficult game but one of the only games in my life that actually got my adrenaline pumping. Finishing off a difficult enemy was extremely gratifying.


----------



## XtraGood (Feb 21, 2021)

GTFO and Deep Rock Galactic


----------



## Eugenios (Feb 21, 2021)

I finished Outlast II on cream mandarine (autoflower) edibles it was a really fun challenge lol.


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Feb 21, 2021)

Can't help myself anything that gose jump jump spin


----------



## magnetik (Feb 21, 2021)

Forza Horizon 4 for PC on triple 40's.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 21, 2021)

Bayonetta... CRAZY VISUALS!!!


----------



## cannabineer (Feb 21, 2021)

Sudoku


----------



## franklinz (Feb 21, 2021)

Legend of Zelda. B.O.T.W.


----------



## Kush Inc. (Feb 21, 2021)

Psyphish said:


> How about Borderlands 3?


They are all great games. BL1 is real raw and gritty, BL2 has the best DLC ever (Assault on Dragon's Keep) and is extremely funny, BLTPS has a great Handsome Jack and Claptrap origin story and BL3 has truly amazing gameplay. The main villains in BL3 really suck but completing the galaxy 100% was a whole lot of fun, better than the slagfest BL2 becomes at the endgame tbh.


----------



## Moabfighter (Feb 27, 2021)

Tony Hawk. Takes me back to the days of being a wanna be skater high school stoner kid lol


----------



## jimmy 2 step (Feb 28, 2021)

I play Valorant , CS-Go on Pc, i love playing with good buzz on feels like i can see 4 moves ahead even though i die most of the time on the the first move lol.

Valorant


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Mar 6, 2021)

Sony is being very generous this month with Final Fantasy VII Remake (PS4).

Jacob


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 6, 2021)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> Sony is being very generous this month with Final Fantasy VII Remake (PS4).
> 
> Jacob


Got it!!!


----------



## Eastownclan (Mar 6, 2021)

Call of Duty Black Ops Cold War - League Play.


----------



## Eugenios (Mar 6, 2021)

Eastownclan said:


> Call of Duty Black Ops Cold War - League Play.


----------



## Boru420 (Mar 6, 2021)

sudoku


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 6, 2021)

SCARFACE... Theres nothing like getting high as hell and selling all the coke you could imagine, making millions of dollars and not go to prison... Wish they would remake it...


----------



## ChubbyGreaser (Mar 6, 2021)

Risk. You need 4 or 5 people and plenty of cold beer. I have heard of some games where people start fighting tho and that's not cool.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2021)

Steel tip darts in a boar bristle board. And 301 with blowguns to see who gets the dog training collar for community enjoyment. Not as S&M as it sounds. But even the loser is laughing.


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Mar 6, 2021)

I haven’t played it in years, but Stuntman on PS2 was probably the most serious symbiotic relationship between herb and gaming I ever had. I was a completionist at the time, and that game was stupid hard. I remember not even putting it in the PS2 unless I had some good weed.


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Mar 6, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Steel tip darts in a boar bristle board. And 301 with blowguns to see who gets the dog training collar for community enjoyment. Not as S&M as it sounds. But even the loser is laughing.


Darts is definitely a game best played in an altered state. Unfortunately for me, I suck when I’m lit, but aces when I’ve had a few drinks.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2021)

PS2 was third shift days and Gran Turismo. My only fully gold medal completion of the many.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2021)

Frankly Dankly said:


> Darts is definitely a game best played in an altered state. Unfortunately for me, I suck when I’m lit, but aces when I’ve had a few drinks.


TY for my many drinks at the board. More civil players than pool at the bars. LOL.


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Mar 6, 2021)

The first GT was revolutionary. Castrol Supra ftw.


----------



## Detroitwill (Mar 6, 2021)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> i searched for similar threads and couldn't find one from this decade so, figured id repost..


Call of duty mobile. Man I love that game. Play very often tbh


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2021)

Frankly Dankly said:


> The first GT was revolutionary. Castrol Supra ftw.


Fully built Misubishi 3000GT race car. The XJ 220 if you could tune it. They ruined the game after that one.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2021)

Detroitwill said:


> Call of duty mobile. Man I love that game. Play very often tbh


Battle Field 4 until I realized just how bad it was messing me up.


----------



## Detroitwill (Mar 6, 2021)

If anyone plays COD mobile I will add you if you like. And we will win 90% of our matches. Frfr


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 6, 2021)

Detroitwill said:


> If anyone plays COD mobile I will add you if you like. And we will win 90% of our matches. Frfr


No more video games for me. Too easy to miss life. I pat my kid on his head or pinch the wife now. Never dull. LOL.


----------



## Detroitwill (Mar 6, 2021)

Justdontrun


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Mar 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Fully built Misubishi 3000GT race car. The XJ 220 if you could tune it. They ruined the game after that one.


My brother rocked the race tuned GT, we had epic battles on grand valley. I had to have a one turn lead so he didn’t pass me at the stripe on every lap. I absolutely loved how the two cars were so completely different, yet yielded such close lap times. We had a few 10 lap battles decided by less than a second at the line.


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Mar 7, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Battle Field 4 until I realized just how bad it was messing me up.


Battlefield 3 for me, I didn’t have kids at the time. I haven’t even been on psn in months now.


----------



## Frankly Dankly (Mar 7, 2021)

I definitely forgot to add Rocksmith, real guitar, real songs, really fucking fun. My buddy is a recording artist, and amazing guitarist, his opinion is you could legitimately learn to play with this game.


----------



## CrySmile (Mar 22, 2021)

I like to play STANDOFF 2. But this ad in the app pisses me off. I downloaded STANDOFF 2 MOD APK (MOD MENU / NO ADS). Now I can play awesomely without annoying ads. while I'm stoned I can arrange a battle with my friends. I used to play a regular application and I could get stuck on an advertisement))


----------



## BucketGrower (Mar 26, 2021)

No limit Texas hold'em!


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Mar 27, 2021)

Still smashing out the pubg on Xbox and Metal gear solid on the mini ps1for that nostalgia trip. Snake, snaake, Snaaaaaaaake!!


----------



## StickyHappiness (Mar 27, 2021)

Apex Legends. It's like crack to me


----------



## Wattzzup (Mar 27, 2021)

Rainbow 6 Siege


----------



## xtsho (Mar 28, 2021)

Strip Poker with the lady.


----------



## V256.420 (Mar 28, 2021)

Was playing World of Warcraft since it launched but finally cancelled 2 weeks ago. I can't stand this expansion. Maybe next one if I'm still around


----------



## alexeJAJA (Mar 29, 2021)

CrySmile said:


> I like to play STANDOFF 2. But this ad in the app pisses me off. I downloaded STANDOFF 2 MOD APK (MOD MENU / NO ADS). Now I can play awesomely without annoying ads. while I'm stoned I can arrange a battle with my friends. I used to play a regular application and I could get stuck on an advertisement))


Thanks bro, I'm a Stendoff fan too. It goes well with a high)) I downloaded here https://technifiser.com/standoff-2/, did you talk about this place? Cool that no ads. But advertising is also sometimes fun to watch))


----------



## XtraGood (Mar 29, 2021)

Deep Rock Galactic, it plays a bit like Left4Dead


----------



## DarkVoidCollectibles (Apr 4, 2021)

Resident Evil 2 Remake is the current favorite. Playing with the lights out with a good headset on really gets the blood pumping.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Apr 4, 2021)

Dr. Mario


----------



## Ganjaprenuer (Apr 5, 2021)

Sly Cooper, Mlb the show, red dead redemption lol


----------



## buckaroo bonzai (Apr 11, 2021)

PUBG mobile-—
every night at least one game w my squad in metro royale


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Apr 13, 2021)

D&D role-playing game been playing for years


----------



## Roy O'Bannon (Apr 15, 2021)

Overwatch, Tracer main


----------



## Medskunk (Apr 23, 2021)

Anyone playing hill climb racing 2? The physics are just offfff the hook


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Apr 24, 2021)

Really enjoying this one, currently on PS Plus. 

Jacob


----------



## Token Dankies (May 13, 2021)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> Really enjoying this one, currently on PS Plus.
> 
> Jacob


Is that the dude from Metal Gear? lol


----------



## mimi88 (May 23, 2021)

Well if you're talking about the best video editing app for TikTok or Instagram reel then CapCut Mod APK will best for you. Thank you goodbye.


----------



## insomnia65 (May 23, 2021)

Monster with two backs.


----------



## EhCndGrower (May 23, 2021)

I have tried several times to play *Ori and Will of the Wisps *Sadly I play at night and am so stoned that I get too mesmerized by the 4K HDR presentation and the gorgeous music that just relaxes the fuck out of me when high. So I usually resort to playing CoD, MLB the Show, Control and will try to finally play RE7. Can’t wait for the new Ratchet and Clank game for the PS5


----------



## StonedGardener (May 25, 2021)

I like that old family favorite, "Beer-Bong"..................actually, I hate games, weird, I know.


----------



## HGCC (Jun 12, 2021)

Been playing rec room, vr in general us fantastic...on weed!


----------



## Vyadha (Jun 12, 2021)

Poker, 5/10, with everyone else more stoned than me.


----------



## VTHIZZ (Jun 12, 2021)

Rust, Battfield 4 & 5, Pubg, Arma 3


----------



## Rsawr (Jun 12, 2021)

Streets of rage 4....


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jun 13, 2021)

What do you think about the upcoming Battlefield?

Jacob


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jun 13, 2021)

Ok *Ratchet and Clank: Rift Apart* is liking playing a fucking Pixar movie come to life. It is one gorgeous looking game and being high just makes it better and keeps me calmer playing too. Although i started at like 9:30pm last night and next thing I know it’s 1:15am


----------



## bam0813 (Jun 15, 2021)

Hide the sausage, hands down


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 16, 2021)

The only game I like is chess. Since I'm always stoned I guess it would be chess.


----------



## Nugachino (Jun 24, 2021)

Almost anything in the Borderlands series (just completed The Pre Sequel). Same with The Elder Scrolls. Sometimes Bioshock Infinite. But, recently been playing Scrap Mechanic and Trail Makers.


----------



## Green_Alchemist (Jun 27, 2021)

Battlefield 5 (or any of the Battlefield games really) 
makes me awe at the graphics, and helps me with patience so I don’t die as often.

If I play with a buddy we usually drive around with “Jeep Stuff” and find tanks or campers lol.
Looking forward for the next BF coming out!


----------



## VincenzioVonHook (Jun 29, 2021)

Ridiculously modded Skyrim, or cities skylines for sure. 

Nothing better than dressing up like the hardest cunt in the world, head to toe in plate armor, while catching butterflies and making soups to prove my ultimate masculinity.


----------



## Sqwee (Jul 2, 2021)

Total War series or simulators like Assetto Corsa, Dirt Rally 2.0, DCS, IL-2 and Elite Dangerous. I have a sim rig setup for racing that I'm currently working on modifying to work for flight sims as well.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 2, 2021)

Go fish!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 2, 2021)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Dr. Mario


How was that vacation?


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Jul 2, 2021)

farmingfisherman said:


> How was that vacation?


Too short!


----------



## farmingfisherman (Jul 2, 2021)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Too short!


Always are!


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Jul 4, 2021)

Pretty good "walking simulator" game to go with a bit of smoke.

Jacob


----------



## Budly McBudface (Jul 8, 2021)

Right now it's Warzone single-player Battle Royale, but I am really looking forward to Flight Simulator coming to the Series X later this month.


----------



## Autodoctor (Jul 8, 2021)

Try playing call of duty stoned


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 8, 2021)

It use to be " Going to Work". What fun!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jul 9, 2021)

That stabby game with knife or parker pen and your hand spread wide …. Played once tho.


----------



## Psyphish (Jul 9, 2021)

Played through "Dishonored" 1 & 2 plus the DLCs and "Prey" on my summer vacation. Amazing games, don't know why it took me so many years to finally try them.


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 9, 2021)

Budzbuddha said:


> That stabby game with knife or parker pen and your hand spread wide …. Played once tho.





Budzbuddha said:


> That stabby game with knife or parker pen and your hand spread wide …. Played once tho.


I use a hotdog sharpened at the end.


----------



## Grom4ik (Jul 11, 2021)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> i searched for similar threads and couldn't find one from this decade so, figured id repost..


How cool is it to play GTA 5 while stoned. Because the game is completely open world, you feel like you're in real life, it's cool.


----------



## vostok (Jul 13, 2021)

pulling babes naturally

then its vacation time O h what did you mean pc type shit? ...lol winter maybe.. after she tries again to break my bank then heart


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Jul 13, 2021)

GTA Online is a total fucking buzzkill when you play it high. I also hate playing it co-op high, because then I'm the dude always screwing up the missions, lol!

I LOOOOVE playing Red Dead 2, online or story. That game is just absolutely beautiful. Minimal griefing, but even then it's way more fun and true battling than a flying bike coming out of nowhere with heat seeking missiles.

Skyrim, or any Elder Scrolls game. Also super fun when high.

Forza, but only the low level cars with 100-200hp. Way more fun to race "slower" when you're baked.


----------



## bam0813 (Jul 14, 2021)

Cant stop playing


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 14, 2021)

Find the fish?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 14, 2021)

bam0813 said:


> View attachment 4943458
> Cant stop playing


i tried using one of those, and it kept pointing to women's crotches....¿


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 14, 2021)

When I am good'n stoned and the old lady starts bitching, I like to play "are my speakers loud enough?" Seems like I always win...


----------



## Rozgreenburn (Jul 14, 2021)

After a hearty smokeup and a few brownies, my amigos have a hard time playing "find your foot" or "peek a boo". Fuckin lightweights...


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 14, 2021)

My favorite game when stoned and it starts is the classic..." Let's go out and raise Hell".


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 14, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> When I am good'n stoned and the old lady starts bitching, I like to play "are my speakers loud enough?" Seems like I always win...


I was given headphones.....prefer banging an old pair of Bose 901's .


----------



## HippyHemulen (Jul 14, 2021)

Good story games where u spend many hours about noticing it. Top3 is Red dead redemption 2, Last of us 2 and Horizon zero dawn.


----------



## Detroitwill (Jul 14, 2021)

Call of duty mobile!! As I side note… if there are any other players here, let’s get it together… thinking maybe a RIU team. Lol


----------



## DoobieDoobs (Jul 14, 2021)

I really enjoy playing horror games when I'm high xD. Right now I'm playing Resident Evil Village.


----------



## nuskool89 (Jul 15, 2021)

My first gen ps4 is still working and my old fallout 4 disc is still working so I tend to play that about once a month. I’m a slacker gamer


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 15, 2021)

i just found a pile of old ps2 games in a box in my closet, tiger woods golf, katamari damacy, gran turismo, tourist trophy (gran turismo for motorcycles, that was a hard ass game)....hot shots golf, baconbaconbaconbaconbacon....


----------



## thisbuds4u101 (Jul 15, 2021)

Beer pong


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Jul 15, 2021)

VincenzioVonHook said:


> Ridiculously modded Skyrim, or cities skylines for sure.
> 
> Nothing better than dressing up like the hardest cunt in the world, head to toe in plate armor, while catching butterflies and making soups to prove my ultimate masculinity.


Ahahahahaha 
@sega megadrive


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 15, 2021)

Rozgreenburn said:


> After a hearty smokeup and a few brownies, my amigos have a hard time playing "find your foot" or "peek a boo". Fuckin lightweights...


Your picture reminds me of SNL's, Father Guido Sarduci (spelling ?).


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 15, 2021)

When the tribe wants game time, I like the game..."gotta work on my plants"...see ya.


----------



## Katka (Jul 19, 2021)

allways btc poker


----------



## StonedGardener (Jul 20, 2021)

Katka said:


> allways btc poker


Now there's a game....poker......great choice!


----------



## goingreen2020 (Aug 15, 2021)

Quake 3 Arena FFA


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Aug 15, 2021)

Finding my glasses…


----------



## Paul Drake (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## StonedGardener (Aug 15, 2021)

A very fun game I like playing, ( Milton Bradley I think) is called " Hold That Hit Down" . Great X-mas., birthday gift.


----------



## Autodoctor (Aug 15, 2021)

hunter call of the wild on playstation


----------



## Nutty sKunK (Sep 3, 2021)

Nutty sKunK said:


> Finding my glasses…


Don’t play this game anymore. Decided to just not wear them


----------



## StonedGardener (Sep 4, 2021)

" Mario Kart ; Ridin Dirty " .


----------



## xtsho (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## ClosetAutos (Sep 7, 2021)

Is that Hexen 95?


----------



## xtsho (Sep 9, 2021)

ClosetAutos said:


> Is that Hexen 95?


Heretic

Released 1994


----------



## ClosetAutos (Sep 9, 2021)

Ahhhh. Hexen was the sequel. Knew I recognized that GUI but never played Heretic.

Btw yeah I'm a noob who doesn't know how to quote properly.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 10, 2021)

ClosetAutos said:


> Ahhhh. Hexen was the sequel. Knew I recognized that GUI but never played Heretic.
> 
> Btw yeah I'm a noob who doesn't know how to quote properly.


They used the DOOM game engine. DOOM came out in 1993.

I sometimes load it up in a DOS Box and goof around for awhile. I still haven't ever finished it. I get to the last level and can't finish it. I keep getting killed. One of these decades I'll get it done.

I set it up for multiplayer years ago and myself and a few others had a blast running around shooting at each other while drinking beer and smoking weed. I've thought about setting up an online multiplayer server but there really isn't any point to that as nobody wants to play.


----------



## ClosetAutos (Sep 10, 2021)

xtsho said:


> They used the DOOM game engine. DOOM came out in 1993.
> 
> I sometimes load it up in a DOS Box and goof around for awhile. I still haven't ever finished it. I get to the last level and can't finish it. I keep getting killed. One of these decades I'll get it done.
> 
> I set it up for multiplayer years ago and myself and a few others had a blast running around shooting at each other while drinking beer and smoking weed. I've thought about setting up an online multiplayer server but there really isn't any point to that as nobody wants to play.


Some of the old DOS games just always hit the right way. My worst days are always made better with a fat blunt and a few hours of Police Quest: In Pursuit of the Death Angel.


----------



## Psyphish (Sep 10, 2021)

Just got an ultrawide display today, it's interesting to check out games in the new resolution. Even Quake has ultrawide support!


----------



## Autodoctor (Sep 10, 2021)

Hide and seek


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 10, 2021)

Autodoctor said:


> Hide and seek


depends on who i'm playing with, and what i get for finding them....


----------



## xtsho (Sep 10, 2021)

Psyphish said:


> Just got an ultrawide display today, it's interesting to check out games in the new resolution. Even Quake has ultrawide support!


How many inches wide? I have 63" of screen but I have 3 monitors and can set them up for surround but it only works with some apps. Plus I use each monitor for different stuff and it screws up the icons in my windows switching back and forth and I have to put everything back the way I like it. I might swap out my center monitor for a 35" wide screen though.

On second thought I don't play games enough. I was just looking at the price for a good one. I can't justify that. If I was a serious gamer I'd get a widescreen.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> depends on who i'm playing with, and what i get for finding them....


Here at our house I'm always the one hiding and when I get found I get a smack to the head.


----------



## Autodoctor (Sep 10, 2021)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> depends on who i'm playing with, and what i get for finding them....


 lol. I just sit back and get stoned and see how long they will hide for before realizing I’m not coming to look for them and smoking all the weed


----------



## Richard42 (Sep 11, 2021)

DarkVoidCollectibles said:


> Resident Evil 2 Remake is the current favorite. Playing with the lights out with a good headset on really gets the blood pumping.


coc is the best game ever I play and I also suggest you play coc . I play resident evil 2 it's ok but I love coc. .


----------



## Psyphish (Sep 11, 2021)

xtsho said:


> How many inches wide? I have 63" of screen but I have 3 monitors and can set them up for surround but it only works with some apps. Plus I use each monitor for different stuff and it screws up the icons in my windows switching back and forth and I have to put everything back the way I like it. I might swap out my center monitor for a 35" wide screen though.
> 
> On second thought I don't play games enough. I was just looking at the price for a good one. I can't justify that. If I was a serious gamer I'd get a widescreen.


I got the 34" Acer Predator X34 GS. I was thinking of the X38, but couldn't justify paying 2200€ for a display. It's a nice display, especially since I don't multitask or do work on my computer. The curvature is... kinda silly, I think I could live without it.


----------



## xtsho (Sep 11, 2021)

Psyphish said:


> I got the 34" Acer Predator X34 GS. I was thinking of the X38, but couldn't justify paying 2200€ for a display. It's a nice display, especially since I don't multitask or do work on my computer. The curvature is... kinda silly, I think I could live without it.


That's a damn nice monitor. I'm not a big fan of the curve either.

I have to buy an ASUS monitor since all my computer stuff is already ASUS except my Microsoft Surface Tablets. 

Check this out. 49 inches. It's crazy. 









ASUS ROG Strix XG49VQ 49" Gaming Monitor 144Hz - Newegg.com


Buy ASUS ROG Strix XG49VQ 49" Super Ultra-Wide HDR Curved Gaming Monitor - 32:9 (3840 x 1080), 144Hz, FreeSync 2, DisplayHDR 400, Eye Care with DP HDMI with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com







I'd rather have this 43" Flat Screen than that curved 49". But there's no way in hell I'm spending $1500 on a monitor I don't need.









ASUS ROG Swift PG43UQ 43" UHD 144 Hz Gaming Monitor - Newegg.com


Buy ASUS ROG Swift PG43UQ 43" UHD 3840 x 2160 (4K) 1 ms (MPRT) 144 Hz 2xHDMI, 2xDisplayPort, USB, G-SYNC Compatible, DSC, DisplayHDR 1000, DCI-P3 90%, Adaptive Sync, Shadow Boost, Built-in Speakers Gaming Monitor with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




www.newegg.com


----------



## RetiredToker76 (Sep 13, 2021)

I have two games I play regularly, Rocket League and GTA-V. 

Gta if I want to chill, Rocket League if I want to play 5 games ending in a rage quit and an increase in blood pressure.


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Oct 1, 2021)

Currently playing the 2nd season of Hitman. Really enjoying it, and definitely will be replaying all missions as you can choose so many different ways to accomplish the task. 

Jacob


----------



## ClosetAutos (Oct 1, 2021)

LondonSeedCentre said:


> Currently playing the 2nd season of Hitman. Really enjoying it, and definitely will be replaying all missions as you can choose so many different ways to accomplish the task.
> 
> Jacob


I keep replaying the first few missions and haven't finished the whole game. Lol


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Oct 2, 2021)

ClosetAutos said:


> I keep replaying the first few missions and haven't finished the whole game. Lol


I was exactly the same with season 1, which I still haven't finished until today. But this one, I just went through all the missions and now am just replaying them 

Jacob


----------



## Sqwee (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Kinderino (Oct 12, 2021)

Right now I'm playing My defi pet. I really like this game - there are such cute animals))) But most of all I like that there you can earn real money. When I do that and I think I can sell or buy things for real money the game becomes even more interesting)))


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Oct 12, 2021)

I was never really interested in golf but I came across this game and gotta say am really enjoying it. 

Jacob


----------



## jimihendrix1 (Oct 12, 2021)

Chess


----------



## Lenin1917 (Oct 13, 2021)

Right now I’m playing mortal kombat x and horizon zero dawn on ps4. My favorite games been gone for years I miss unreal tournament


----------



## ClosetAutos (Oct 13, 2021)

I think it's time to revisit Persona 5 Royal for that 100% completion. That will hold me over until I convince myself to buy Back for Blood.


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Oct 13, 2021)

I think i already answered this but it's still Read Dead Redemption 2, story mode specifically. Fucking BEAUTIFUL game.


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 14, 2021)

Currently making flying craft in vanilla Scrap Mechanic


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 22, 2021)

If you really want to have some non-stop yuks, be exhilarated and like adventure you must give the game " Helter-Skelter In The Cornfield " a go. it's simple; round up that cool crew......find very large mature cornfield......wait till twilight then walk to center of field and open bag of mushrooms, start munching! ......wait till pitch black.( and shrooms kick in)..............exit maize maze ! The biggest yuk of all is when a dude or 2 or 3 etc cannot escape the clutches of this niblet bearing forest.


----------



## Horselover fat (Oct 23, 2021)

Race for the galaxy


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 25, 2021)

Baseball ( hardball ) is a trip when your stoned out of your mind . Very exhilarating!


----------



## madvillian420 (Oct 25, 2021)

current rotation:
Forza Horizon 4
GTA5
UFC4
COD:MW


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 25, 2021)

Nugachino said:


> Currently making flying craft in vanilla Scrap Mechanic


Sounds interesting but what the Hell are you talking about....I plead ignorance !


----------



## XtraGood (Oct 26, 2021)

Back 4 Blood is fun, just got it a couple days ago.


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 26, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Sounds interesting but what the Hell are you talking about....I plead ignorance !


It's a game where you can make cars, boats, helicopters, houses... basically anything. Flying creations are the hardest to master.


----------



## Sidram420 (Oct 26, 2021)

Fallout 3 I love shooting mutants and scavenging for stuff all while just basically doing what you want so much fun


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 26, 2021)

Nugachino said:


> It's a game where you can make cars, boats, helicopters, houses... basically anything. Flying creations are the hardest to master.


Cool dude...infinite possibilities....thanks from an out of the loop old farts member..


----------



## Retired engineer (Oct 26, 2021)

abalonehx said:


> "Where's My Lighter?"


That is classic...


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 27, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Cool dude...infinite possibilities....thanks from an out of the loop old farts member..


I never really got into playing COD or whatever was most popular. I'm a maker... But, don't own any tools outside of a freakin Leatherman multi-tool. So, this is my creative outlet. And I mean. you can make all those things I mentioned. Just, not to proper scale... Game runs on a grid system. So, doing certain things like 45 degree bars and the like aren't feasible.

I took a 3 year break from all games. And later went right on back into it with a complete new system build.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 27, 2021)

Nugachino said:


> I never really got into playing COD or whatever was most popular. I'm a maker... But, don't own any tools outside of a freakin Leatherman multi-tool. So, this is my creative outlet. And I mean. you can make all those things I mentioned. Just, not to proper scale... Game runs on a grid system. So, doing certain things like 45 degree bars and the like aren't feasible.
> 
> I took a 3 year break from all games. And later went right on back into it with a complete new system
> 
> Creativity is King for me.....I build a lot of things, but I love bizzare, fun , whimsical things....I never even tried Pac-Man........I liked pinball as a young man.


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 27, 2021)

It disappeared....it was very complimentary !


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2021)

Lenin1917 said:


> Right now I’m playing mortal kombat x and horizon zero dawn on ps4. My favorite games been gone for years I miss unreal tournament


Unreal Tournament was a dope game!!! I wish they would bring that and Halo to ps4


----------



## Frank Nitty (Oct 27, 2021)

COD WW2, ARKHAM ASYLUM, GTA5


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 28, 2021)

Nugachino said:


> I never really got into playing COD or whatever was most popular. I'm a maker... But, don't own any tools outside of a freakin Leatherman multi-tool. So, this is my creative outlet. And I mean. you can make all those things I mentioned. Just, not to proper scale... Game runs on a grid system. So, doing certain things like 45 degree bars and the like aren't feasible.
> 
> I took a 3 year break from all games. And later went right on back into it with a complete new system build.


I sent another message....where it is now...don't know......I'm a "maker" too....can't beat being creative, quite the turn on....besides working with stone and wood, I love making useless, whimsical, bizarre gadgets.....huge stockpile of micro to large motors and engines, fans etc. Never even played Pac-Man.


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 29, 2021)

Never really worked with stone unless you count cutting, shaping and polishing a handful of opals and malachite. Done quite a few pieces of metal and glass though. Metal because I use to work with it for a job. And glass because I was good at making Toke-a-Cola bottles for people.

There's plenty of game out there that lets you make things of your own design though. In Scrap Mechanic, I've made hovercrafts that can jump to a defined height and drop bombs. I've got Go-Karts with boosters. Height adjustable off road cars that have unbeliaveble stability no matter whether it's in rough terrain or sprint mode. I have transforming homes, lifts, people yeeters, missiles, drop pods/ escape pods of various sizes... Some can even hold a 4 seater car and passengers. I've made clocks, trolling devices, helicopters... I'm working on making a truck that can haul-a55 but keep both the load and driver comfortable in transit. Heaps of things.


----------



## Alcoholock (Oct 29, 2021)

Anyone tried new world yet? I have this pretty disgusting PC i put together during covid.....A friend of mine said it was a little buggy but was pretty dang fun


----------



## LondonSeedCentre (Oct 29, 2021)

A good one for the Halloween season.

Jacob


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 29, 2021)

Nugachino said:


> Never really worked with stone unless you count cutting, shaping and polishing a handful of opals and malachite. Done quite a few pieces of metal and glass though. Metal because I use to work with it for a job. And glass because I was good at making Toke-a-Cola bottles for people.
> 
> There's plenty of game out there that lets you make things of your own design though. In Scrap Mechanic, I've made hovercrafts that can jump to a defined height and drop bombs. I've got Go-Karts with boosters. Height adjustable off road cars that have unbeliaveble stability no matter whether it's in rough terrain or sprint mode. I have transforming homes, lifts, people yeeters, missiles, drop pods/ escape pods of various sizes... Some can even hold a 4 seater car and passengers. I've made clocks, trolling devices, helicopters... I'm working on making a truck that can haul-a55 but keep both the load and driver comfortable in transit. Heaps of things.


Shaping and polishing stone is a another big hobby of mine.....by hand and with help of a tumbler/polishing grit......sounds like you are one smart, mechanically savve , super creative dude , you're way ahead of me...i'm jealous but try to keep learning.My UFO'S are primitive compared to your work.....l make them in hopes of freaking out locals .....fly them 500-1000ft.....LED's , strobes , pulsing lights.......my crafts are about 100ft long....don't like people thinking it's a drone. I also bring out my banging Bose 901s and play a very eerie UFO soundtrack to bang it up. If ya don't mind, I might follow your posts ( a first for me) . What you do really interests and inspires me to srep it up my game ( retired, lots of time to f off.......I haven't really encountered other "makers".


----------



## StonedGardener (Oct 29, 2021)

Shitty focus....deleted most past pics of worked stones.........need to figure out casings for exceptional pieces. Still buffing this one up.


----------



## Nugachino (Oct 30, 2021)

StonedGardener said:


> Shaping and polishing stone is a another big hobby of mine.....by hand and with help of a tumbler/polishing grit......sounds like you are one smart, mechanically savve , super creative dude , you're way ahead of me...i'm jealous but try to keep learning.My UFO'S are primitive compared to your work.....l make them in hopes of freaking out locals .....fly them 500-1000ft.....LED's , strobes , pulsing lights.......my crafts are about 100ft long....don't like people thinking it's a drone. I also bring out my banging Bose 901s and play a very eerie UFO soundtrack to bang it up. If ya don't mind, I might follow your posts ( a first for me) . What you do really interests and inspires me to srep it up my game ( retired, lots of time to f off.......I haven't really encountered other "makers".


Heh. Cheers man. I don't think I'm that creative. I just like to tinker. Nice rock, looks like a bit of Marble except that it's blue. I can't even show you my work. They've gone missing- as in, to someone else's hands.

Now there's something I still haven't figured out though... Drones. I was looking into getting one. But, more of a kit. Rather than a stock model DJI or whatever. Thing is. Drone racing appeals to me about the same as having a long distance runner, and I can't decide what I like more. But, their battery life really puts me off. I wanted some nonstop flying for an hour... Not the 30 mins at best I've seen.

You can follow me if you want. But, I don't really make any content worth anyone's time. Not unless you like looking at things and going wtf is that?

Back onto games though: I like Bio-Shock Infinite, Halo, Doom, Skyrim, Oblivion, Unreal Tournament 2004, The whole Borderlands series (yes, including their mobile counterparts). Classic WarCraft, Age of Empires and Command & Conquer... Not all that good at real time strategy though. Horizon Zero Dawn was a great game for the time I got to play it. I also like to play ARK: Survival Evolved- Another game where you get to build. But, this time it's making defenses so you don't get mauled by dinos and raiding parties.


----------



## GoingGreenVirginia (Nov 17, 2021)

Anything ease to win


Jeffislovinlife said:


> D&D role-playing game been playing for years


You play with online groups or just local?


----------



## BioScout (Nov 17, 2021)

War is bad, but I found Hell Let Loose when baked to be an experience


----------



## Jeffislovinlife (Nov 18, 2021)

GoingGreenVirginia said:


> Anything ease to win
> 
> You play with online groups or just local?


Nope old man with no skills when it comes to teck or the internet there are some good people on here that do play online maybe you will run in to them by the way welcome to Riu


----------



## Severed Tongue (Nov 18, 2021)

Alcoholock said:


> Anyone tried new world yet? I have this pretty disgusting PC i put together during covid.....A friend of mine said it was a little buggy but was pretty dang fun


I played for about 2 weeks... made it to level 45 and ran out of interest. Haven't played for like a month now, but am watching.

Thankfully, no subscription required so one can just jump back in whenever.


----------



## Nugachino (Nov 18, 2021)

Severed Tongue said:


> I played for about 2 weeks... made it to level 45 and ran out of interest. Haven't played for like a month now, but am watching.
> 
> Thankfully, no subscription required so one can just jump back in whenever.


Considering the price of GPU's and the rumored way the game was overheating them. I decided I didn't want to play it. Not when I'd have to pay $950 to get my card back. Instead of $600 when I got it.


----------



## BodegaBud (Nov 18, 2021)

Not getting caught


----------



## Severed Tongue (Nov 18, 2021)

Nugachino said:


> Considering the price of GPU's and the rumored way the game was overheating them. I decided I didn't want to play it. Not when I'd have to pay $950 to get my card back. Instead of $600 when I got it.


You didn't miss much. I was just looking at the forums..... it's even worse now than when I stopped logging in lol!

The only ones still playing are the toxic no lifers, that forum is a cesspool of angry manchilids lol


----------



## Rookieoftheyr (Nov 18, 2021)

Far cry 6


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 18, 2021)

We gotta a small crew who are big fans of " Twister" on shrooms......tons of yuks, only minor injuries during contortions( they can be tricky for old farts). It's turned somewhat into a tradition that takes place during upcoming holidays.


----------



## bazoomer (Nov 20, 2021)

Hide the sausage


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Nov 20, 2021)

1000 and 2000 pc. jigsaw puzzles. Got one as a gift for Christmas 2019, really got into them during the pandemic, and still going strong. I walk a fine line between having this almost superhuman ability to locate pieces and sitting there staring at the thing like a complete goofball.


----------



## StonedGardener (Nov 23, 2021)

We all love that old childhood game " Pin The Cola On The Donkey" .


----------



## Julions (Nov 24, 2021)

Mario...gotta save the princess from the evil monsta.


----------



## go go kid (Nov 24, 2021)

morrowind, i love magic


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jan 1, 2022)

If you haven’t bought it yet. I highly suggest playing the *Guardians of the Galaxy *The game has some great use of HDR for your 4K sets. Tons of colour to keep you entertained and the constant banter is amazing and never seems to repeat itself. At a good holiday price still at a lot of places and plays great. (bought it for my Xbox Series X)


----------



## Autodoctor (Jan 1, 2022)

Is sex considered a game


----------



## bazoomer (Jan 1, 2022)

Autodoctor said:


> Is sex considered a game


Depends whose playing.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 1, 2022)

Autodoctor said:


> Is sex considered a game


depends on how you play it


----------



## Alcoholock (Jan 1, 2022)

y'all three dont know nothing about that these days.. cmon now. 20-30 years ago, maybe. Y'all knew about sex when the landing strip was in and bill clinton was dropping loads on blue dresses and getting painted in them.. .


----------



## FRICKITYFRICKTYFRESH (Jan 1, 2022)

PORTAL IS TRIPPY AF


----------



## Autodoctor (Jan 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> depends on how you play it


i know they play a lot games after you get it


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 3, 2022)

Old fashion Jarts with heavy metal points.....its very exciting dodging incoming rounds when stoned on your ass. People didn't like it when the Jart stuck in there foot........or arm......or leg etc. .


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jan 3, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Old fashion Jarts with heavy metal points.....its very exciting dodging incoming rounds when stoned on your ass. People didn't like it when the Jart stuck in there foot........or arm......or leg etc. .


It's all fun and games until someone loses a foot to gangrene.


----------



## DCcan (Jan 3, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Old fashion Jarts with heavy metal points.....its very exciting dodging incoming rounds when stoned on your ass. People didn't like it when the Jart stuck in there foot........or arm......or leg etc. .


Lol, I miss lawn darts so much. That was so much fun with whiskey because you stayed so drunkenly focused.


----------



## MopeOG (Jan 3, 2022)

Hell Let Loose on PC


----------



## StonedGardener (Jan 3, 2022)

Willy B. Goode said:


> It's all fun and games until someone loses a foot to gangrene.


That was never a problem. We used maggot debridement on all of the players that developed gangrene............good as new and back in the game !


----------



## Tropicalgreen (Jan 7, 2022)

I play call of duty world at war and old school RuneScape


----------



## GringoStar (Jan 9, 2022)

Changes from time to time but my current game is Diablo 2R


----------



## Rwomen (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Norigoind (Jan 25, 2022)

TESO, The Elders Scroll: Skyrim, DIABLO


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 5, 2022)

Need for Speed... I'm playing Heat right now...There's nothing better than doing 180 mph with a blunt in your mouth and the cops on your ass and getting away!!!


----------



## Lenin1917 (Feb 7, 2022)

I’m replaying mass effect 1 on the legendary edition. Is it just me or do all the human characters, Shepard in particular have major uncanny valley vibes? I know it’s an older game but god damn if the aliens don’t feel more human.

not talking shit about it though, I love my geeky space soap opera.


----------



## Danja-83 (Feb 7, 2022)

I used to love headquarters mw2019 with the lazer shotgun on killcam - teams coming back and back getting killed hilarious. Now with all the updates and crap changes , it is hardly playable - pay 60 quid for the game to completely change for the worse crashing , lags and glitches. In todays world, they just release an unfinished game and fuck about with it on updates- a complete nauseating mess.


----------



## Nugachino (Feb 7, 2022)

Just got Horizon Zero Dawn on PC. After playing most of it a couple years back on a mates PS4. It's just as good as I remember. Hard- But, immensely rewarding when you finally take down one of those big fuggers that shoot fire, ice or other crap at you.


----------



## McShnutz (Feb 8, 2022)

All for the Xbox:
Shadow of war (middle earth)
Call of Duty : VANGUARD/ zombies
Gears of War 5


----------



## ProPheT 216 (Feb 8, 2022)

Rocket league


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Feb 8, 2022)

I went back to Fallout 4 recently, and have just been going crazy building weird settlements and water-farming for money


----------



## Frank Nitty (Feb 8, 2022)

McShnutz said:


> All for the Xbox:
> Shadow of war (middle earth)
> Call of Duty : VANGUARD/ zombies
> Gears of War 5


Shadow of Mordor was better to me


----------



## McShnutz (Feb 9, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Shadow of Mordor was better to me


I never played Mordor. I probably should tho, seeing as how it was first. It looks bad ass!


----------



## Mr_X (Feb 10, 2022)

CRPGs


----------



## prime_gamer92 (Feb 16, 2022)

I like to play SNES RPGs while smoking weed


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 26, 2022)

Assassin's Creed and weed... A perfect combination...


----------



## Nugachino (Mar 26, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> Assassin's Creed and weed... A perfect combination...


Imagine smoking the assassin's weed. You wouldn't even realize you'd died.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 26, 2022)

When you die and go to Valhalla you only smoke the best of weed because heroes get the best of everything... Smoke, drink, eat, battle, all day, everyday!!! It's like Groundhog Day!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 26, 2022)

lately my favorite game has been fuck with the trolls in the politics forum...


----------



## Drumminghead (Mar 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> lately my favorite game has been fuck with the trolls in the politics forum...


Bahahahaha so fucking true.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 26, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> lately my favorite game has been fuck with the trolls in the politics forum...


Tis hours of fun.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Mar 26, 2022)

I’ll say it every time I this pops up.. Golden Eye 007 on N64


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 27, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> I’ll say it every time I this pops up.. Golden Eye 007 on N64


I worked there when that and the N64 were released. Goldeneye was massively popular. We were shipping out thousands of copies a day. And that game kicked ass.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 1, 2022)

Croquet ( accompanied with push cart bar , tunes and crazy, nice , fun friends ) . Great exercise too , running from wicket to push cart and back...exhausting !


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 1, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> Croquet ( accompanied with push cart bar , tunes and crazy, nice , fun friends ) . Great exercise too , running from wicket to push cart and back...exhausting !


Disc golf is fun too. Sounds like a wussy sport, but I've seen shit happen. I sliced a dudes lip open once. My buddy took one to the back of his head, and another friend got one right in the ear,


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 1, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> I worked there when that and the N64 were released. Goldeneye was massively popular. We were shipping out thousands of copies a day. And that game kicked ass.


I tried playing a video game once with my son back in mid 90's...a James Bond game....the graphics made me so nauseous and dizzy , I laid down on floor. Tried a
" Turok " game...same deal.....just can't do it....wish I could....bet it's a trip.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 1, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> I tried playing a video game once with my son back in mid 90's...a James Bond game....the graphics made me so nauseous and dizzy , I laid down on floor. Tried a
> " Turok " game...same deal.....just can't do it....wish I could....bet it's a trip.


Sounds like Golden Eye. It was one of the earlier first person shooter games. I think Doom was probably the first. The shit's gotten way crazier since


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 1, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Disc golf is fun too. Sounds like a wussy sport, but I've seen shit happen. I sliced a dudes lip open once. My buddy took one to the back of his head, and another friend got one right in the ear,


You dudes should wear special helmets. Wish I invented that f'ing Frisbee.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 1, 2022)

StonedGardener said:


> You dudes should wear special helmets. Wish I invented that f'ing Frisbee.


We do.


----------



## Milky Weed (Apr 1, 2022)

Forza horizon 5 is pretty fun and chill when your burnt


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 1, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> Forza horizon 5 is pretty fun and chill when your burnt


Need for Speed.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 1, 2022)

RISK or D&D... tough call!


----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 1, 2022)

I'm gonna be making a digital gaming table top from a second hand flat screen, plexi glass covering, and fabricating a tricked out custom case for it to sit in, dungeon themed.

Probably have built in RGB LEDs, dice tumble towers, cup holders/ miniture/dice holders, etc.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 1, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> RISK or D&D... tough call!


You not say Ukraine weak.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 1, 2022)

I popped out of the womb with an Atari 2600 controller in my hand, don't get me wrong, multiplayer video games are divine.

But since I got into table top role playing, sitting around blazing with the group has been the most fun ever, and always looking forward to the next adventures.


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 1, 2022)

[/QUOTE]


Drop That Sound said:


> I'm gonna be making a digital gaming table top from a second hand flat screen, plexi glass covering, and fabricating a tricked out custom case for it to sit in, dungeon themed.
> 
> Probably have built in RGB LEDs, dice tumble towers, cup holders/ miniture/dice holders, etc.


You're also gonna need Yosemite Sam mud-flaps , whip antenna , fuzzy-dice and disco ball .


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 2, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Disc golf is fun too. Sounds like a wussy sport, but I've seen shit happen. I sliced a dudes lip open once. My buddy took one to the back of his head, and another friend got one right in the ear,


people aren't waiting long enough for the party ahead of them to get away from them...i played disc golf for years, till i moved. Fargo/Moorhead had 4 nice courses around 2000-2010, sure they still do...
the shit hole where i live now has 2 courses, and they both suck ass.... 
but in at least ten years of playing, no one ever came close to hitting me with their frisbee, and the only people i ever hit, i meant to  
https://udisc.com/courses/oak-grove-park-MwLR
my favorite course


----------



## Willy B. Goode (Apr 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> ... the only people i ever hit, i meant to


LOL that's quite the record. You're a real dead-eye.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 2, 2022)

People write their name and numbers on the discuses to call them, as if they expect you to wade through a half acre of blackberries to retrieve it for them..


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Apr 2, 2022)

Last few weeks I've been playing Skate 3, battlefront 2, medal of honor airborne, fallout 4, and fable. Just downloaded ff13 today.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 2, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> as if they expect you to wade through a half acre of blackberries to retrieve it for them..


Not exactly. I've come across other's discs many times hunting for my own. Putting your name on it ensures your disc doesn't get stolen or is found at the common area/ clubhouse when it's returned.

I run mostly ROC discs but the new plastic is pretty sweet. I've yet to been able to really let this one fly in an open fairway.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 2, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Need for Speed.


I used to play most wanted just to get chased by the cops.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 2, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Need for Speed.


Heat now, all of the older NFSs except the one where you drag race that one was stupid...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 2, 2022)

HydroKid239 said:


> I used to play most wanted just to get chased by the cops.


You should try Rivals


----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 2, 2022)

Haha ya. I've pulled them out of area's where they were so obviously visible, but you just know they were like nah its good.. The local course here runs around old abandoned overgrown farm buildings. Dilapitated roof structures, with many up frisbees on top second stories. Rusty sharp plumbing metal everywhere, old tanks, etc.

One of the holes even involves going right over a building as a shortcut (frisbee gold mine). Indiana Jones like shit... 

That would suck to lose. Are the eye beams fluorescent? You could use a powerful UV flashlight at night and find it real easy if lost lost.

I bet if you embedded a small magnet into the center of the disc, you could fly a drone in, drop the line, and hook up to it easy.


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 2, 2022)

Frank Nitty said:


> You should try Rivals


Oh I don’t play those things no more lol


----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 2, 2022)

I used to get chased by the cops, just so I could be the most wanted.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Apr 2, 2022)

natureboygrower said:


> Not exactly. I've come across other's discs many times hunting for my own. Putting your name on it ensures your disc doesn't get stolen or is found at the common area/ clubhouse when it's returned.
> 
> I run mostly ROC discs but the new plastic is pretty sweet. I've yet to been able to really let this one fly in an open fairway.
> View attachment 5112230


Same here. I've found way more than I've lost. It's way funner in a hilly wooded area too.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Apr 2, 2022)

My current favorite online game is …


guess what I did to my plants ?
It had to be said


----------



## HydroKid239 (Apr 2, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> My current favorite online game is …
> 
> 
> guess what I did to my plants ?
> It had to be said


This one has been the most challenging. Lol
It’s a hysterical multiplayer.


----------



## natureboygrower (Apr 2, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Same here. I've found way more than I've lost. It's way funner in a hilly wooded area too.


Much prefer a wooded course as well. I found Ken Climo's disc on a S. Fla course when he was the champion back in the 90's ( some consider him the OG of disc golf) 
Hunting for a disc in Fl is no joke. Lot of things lurking that could hurt. The local kids would swim the water holes and sell the discs back to us for $2. Well worth it considering the gators and water moccasins. That course was in Tradewinds Park, Coconut Creek Fl. Wide open, hardly any trees. I remember drinking a lot of 22oz Tropical flavored St Ides that winter on the course lol.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Apr 2, 2022)

"Oh that disc there with the holes? Those are just tooth marks, no big deal... Buck fifty for that one."


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 3, 2022)

Drop That Sound said:


> People write their name and numbers on the discuses to call them, as if they expect you to wade through a half acre of blackberries to retrieve it for them..


oak grove was bordered by the river, i saw a guy wade out one day and came back with 9 discs without trying...


----------



## ANC (Apr 3, 2022)

warthunder or enlisted both free on steam. WT had a major overhaul recently, the whole engine has been replaced.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 4, 2022)

Assassin's Creed Valhalla 
Been fishing 10 minutes and caught 10 fish like this in a row... This is Ireland, going to Norway next... If you fall in the water you die in 30 seconds there!!!


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 4, 2022)

There is sooooo much to do in this game AFTER the main story!!!


----------



## StonedGardener (Apr 7, 2022)

The game " Mousetrap " is a wild ride ! I love when the cage drops and traps those little f-ers ! What great fun. Just don't have a nervous breakdown trying to set the game up.


----------



## dizzygirlio (Apr 7, 2022)

Clash of Clans or for board games I like Beanopoly. It's coffee bean monopoly.


----------



## tariqkhan (Apr 18, 2022)

srh88 said:


> My only issue with new games compared to old like gta & gta 5.... you have to pay to unlock new modes/levels. Before you got rewarded for beating games.. not now.
> I also dont mind the cut scenes and stuff if its a good story.
> 
> I do miss simple controls though. My all time favorite game is Streets of rage 2 for sega. That game was amazing lol.
> ...


I agree with you


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 18, 2022)

Assassin's Creed Valhalla is super addictive... I haven't had it a month and I have 280+ hours in and I started it over again and I probably will again to play as the female character...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Apr 18, 2022)

I have all of the God of War games as well and they are addicting too!!!


----------



## CoastalMarySeeds (Jun 9, 2022)

I loved Everybody's gone to the rapture while toasted.

Just a chill vibe but with enough of a mystery to keep me engaged


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 9, 2022)

Lighting farts


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Jun 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Lighting farts


I'm retired after propane torch ignition.


----------



## Drumminghead (Jun 9, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> Lighting farts


My kids always get a kick outta that one


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Jun 9, 2022)

It is all fun and games until your cousin burns his briefs to the band and seams before he can stand up. 

And thank you. I'm rolling after that 40 year old memory.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jun 10, 2022)

Can’t wait until next week when we get a fucking brand new *TMNT: SHREDDER’S REVENGE *It’s going on all consoles, straight to Xbox Gamepass, and allows up to 6 players on one screen. Fuck I’m getting stoned and transporting myself back to my early 90’s childhood. Except this time I won’t be 1) fighting for a controller 2) bothering my dad for the 17” tv and 3) don’t have to sit on my boney ass down on the hard concrete basement floors to play. Gonna toke, get down to my boxers, get comfy in my bed, bottle of Pepsi beside me and play the hell out of this game on my 106” projector screen. Oh and here’s a trailer


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Willy B. Goode (Jun 11, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> View attachment 5147574


It's all fun n games until someone loses a set of eyebrows.


----------



## Dreaming1 (Jun 11, 2022)

I love these old games with load times between stuff. Built in smoke breaks.​


----------



## StonedGardener (Jun 11, 2022)

My absolute favorite game while fired-up is called " Bullshitting with REAL friends till the sun comes up ".of course , massive quantities of drugs , alcohol , nicotine , music , piss-your- pants laughter is mandatory


----------



## go go kid (Jun 12, 2022)

im playing taonga the island faring game on f/b so i can supply my 80 yr old mother with produce to fill her boats and orders up with lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 12, 2022)

DCUO...i'm a super villain like Deadshot, i never miss


----------



## Drumminghead (Jun 12, 2022)

Dreaming1 said:


> I love these old games with load times between stuff. Built in smoke breaks.​


Damn forgot all bout that game. Was one of my
Favorites. Also battletoads


----------



## EhCndGrower (Jun 21, 2022)

Ok that TMNT game is finally out and it’s everything I ever wanted. Played a few levels solo and was fun, but then I played with 5 other random players online last night. HOLY SHITBALLZ!!! This game is just fun and super chaotic and I’m loving every moment of it. Can High Five friends, taunt foes to up your special faster, and revive fallen players with slices of pizza. Plus is has crossplay and what else could you ask for. Buy, download and play this game


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 22, 2022)

Dark Souls Trilogy, Bloodborne... You have to be SUPER HIGH to play these games to keep you from throwing your TV out the window, because you're going to get killed a whole bunch of times


----------



## Frank Nitty (Jun 24, 2022)

This game doesn't piss me off more than Destiny 2 does!!! Imagine that!!! And take into consideration that the Dark Souls games are some of the hardest games to play...


----------



## jimmy 2 step (Jul 2, 2022)

Doobs, Bong rips, and some CS-GO or Valorant or maybe some Mario Kart on the Switch


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 2, 2022)

I play simcity buildit. I'm the president of a club and we war with other clubs. It's a spectacular waste of time.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 2, 2022)

shnkrmn said:


> I play simcity buildit. I'm the president of a club and we war with other clubs. It's a spectacular waste of time.View attachment 5157780


is that the mobile app? i played that for a while, but i'm a cheap skate, and refuse to buy the stuff that makes everything happen faster


----------



## shnkrmn (Jul 2, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> is that the mobile app? i played that for a while, but i'm a cheap skate, and refuse to buy the stuff that makes everything happen faster


I hear you. Yes it's mobile. Being in a good cooperative club helps a lot. Some of us have been together more than 5 years and have become real friends. I might spend $100 a year there which compared to purchased games is cheap.


----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Psyphish (Aug 14, 2022)

Currently hooked on *Cult Of Lamb*. It's very hard to stop playing.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Aug 14, 2022)

I spent the main part of the day at a Pinball event. 
Home computers and arcade games are bloody fantastic but nothing beats a real pinball.


----------



## Kgrim (Aug 14, 2022)

Lucky Luke said:


> I spent the main part of the day at a Pinball event.
> Home computers and arcade games are bloody fantastic but nothing beats a real pinball.


Totally agree!!!!!
My collection contains: Special Force, Black Knight 2000, Frankenstein, Lady Luck & Phoniex. Much time is spent in the basement on long winter nights jamming, passing joints, hitting the bong and playing pinball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 14, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5180694View attachment 5180695


sorry, you lost me with the church ad....


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 14, 2022)

Psyphish said:


> Currently hooked on *Cult Of Lamb*. It's very hard to stop playing.


wtf is with the religious shit?...church ads and games where sheep brainwash other sheep to join their cult?
just join the religious right, i'm sure they wouldn't ban your religious game...and you'd get to do all that shit in real life, as well as knocking on peoples door at dinner time to spread the good word to them...


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wtf is with the religious shit?...church ads and games where sheep brainwash other sheep to join their cult?
> just join the religious right, i'm sure they wouldn't ban your religious game...and you'd get to do all that shit in real life, as well as knocking on peoples door at dinner time to spread the good word to them...


save your right vs left dork shit for the politics section where you all jerk each other off


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 14, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> save your right vs left dork shit for the politics section where you all jerk each other off


Religion isn't politics. I believe he can post his dissent about it wherever the fuck he likes


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 14, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Religion isn't politics. I believe he can post his dissent about it wherever the fuck he likes


"just join the religious right" is a political reference. If youre gonna be dumb do it quietly plz. This is the section for us to escape the leftist circle jerk. it can stay there. you can too.


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 14, 2022)

feeling the need to constantly yammer about "the right" or "the left" while also referring to _*cults*_ in the same sentence (in a completely unrelated thread about playing games) is truly some funny poetic shit


----------



## V256.420 (Aug 14, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> feeling the need to constantly yammer about "the right" or "the left" while also referring to _*cults*_ in the same sentence (in a completely unrelated thread about playing games) is truly some funny poetic shit


In your head


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 14, 2022)

madvillian420 said:


> save your right vs left dork shit for the politics section where you all jerk each other off


you're just mad because we wouldn't let you into the circle jerk, shrimp dick


----------



## Psyphish (Aug 14, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> wtf is with the religious shit?...church ads and games where sheep brainwash other sheep to join their cult?
> just join the religious right, i'm sure they wouldn't ban your religious game...and you'd get to do all that shit in real life, as well as knocking on peoples door at dinner time to spread the good word to them...



Haha WTF. It's literally a fantasy game, it's not based on actual religion. It must be hard living in your world.









Save 20% on Cult of the Lamb on Steam


Start your own cult in a land of false prophets, venturing out into diverse and mysterious regions to build a loyal community of woodland Followers and spread your Word to become the one true cult.




store.steampowered.com


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 14, 2022)

Psyphish said:


> Haha WTF. It's literally a fantasy game, it's not based on actual religion. It must be hard living in your world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like religious right stuff to me....lmfao these folks are bonkos.

Id suggest taking a break from the forum for a bit and actually go outside or something but their delirium amuses me. Carry on correlating video games to the religious right Mr clueless boomer


----------



## Southernontariogrower (Aug 14, 2022)

Rolling another, depending on how high l am it can be fun.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 14, 2022)

Psyphish said:


> Haha WTF. It's literally a fantasy game, it's not based on actual religion. It must be hard living in your world.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


only when you're in it


----------



## Drop That Sound (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Marq1340 (Aug 18, 2022)

Cod, Mario Cart, sims, Splatoon, fallout, and many, many more.


----------



## Woodyman424 (Aug 19, 2022)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> i searched for similar threads and couldn't find one from this decade so, figured id repost..


Naked Twister with girls aloud


----------



## Tropicalgreen (Aug 19, 2022)

Old school RuneScape or cod


----------



## Razom (Aug 22, 2022)

Well, perhaps God of War is the most suitable.


----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## plantinggreen (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Razom (Aug 27, 2022)

EhCndGrower said:


> Can’t wait until next week when we get a fucking brand new *TMNT: SHREDDER’S REVENGE *It’s going on all consoles, straight to Xbox Gamepass, and allows up to 6 players on one screen. Fuck I’m getting stoned and transporting myself back to my early 90’s childhood. Except this time I won’t be 1) fighting for a controller 2) bothering my dad for the 17” tv and 3) don’t have to sit on my boney ass down on the hard concrete basement floors to play. Gonna toke, get down to my boxers, get comfy in my bed, bottle of Pepsi beside me and play the hell out of this game on my 106” projector screen. Oh and here’s a trailer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the way, have you tested this game yet? I have a choice to start or later.


----------



## EhCndGrower (Aug 27, 2022)

Razom said:


> By the way, have you tested this game yet? I have a choice to start or later.


it is nostalgia to an 11 for me on this game. It feels just like the classic NES/arcade TMNT games. Even better when you jump online with a few random players and the screen can be very chaotic with 6 players going at the same time. If you have gamepass it’s free to play, and grateful for that, but would easily buy for the cheap price it’s at.


----------



## Fallguy111 (Aug 27, 2022)

Slap &Tickle with the old lady.


----------



## Lycka (Aug 28, 2022)

Animal Crossing New Leaf. Especially back when it was popular and there were lots of people utilizing the multi-player island for minigames.


----------



## EyesK51 (Aug 28, 2022)

charface said:


> That does take me back,
> I use to live to smoke and play pacman, gorf, asteroids, pheonix and all the rest
> The playability of those games was great. Then came good graphics and no-one made great playing games for a while, ie dragon slayer.
> It just had to look good.
> ...


If you're going to play them, I'd recommend starting with Tales from the Borderlands by Telltale Games. It has the same art, same creators, no guns unlike the others in the series, and some minor spoilers, but it'll give you a sense of the setting and whether you'll like it or not. It's also a lot of fun.


----------



## plantinggreen (Sep 3, 2022)

By registering or if you are already a member of Good Old Games you may claim your free copy of Immortal Redneck now on giveaway.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 6, 2022)

Anyone still play Borderlands 2? Wanna add me to play a couple rounds some time? drop me a dm.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 6, 2022)

EyesK51 said:


> If you're going to play them, I'd recommend starting with Tales from the Borderlands by Telltale Games. It has the same art, same creators, no guns unlike the others in the series, and some minor spoilers, but it'll give you a sense of the setting and whether you'll like it or not. It's also a lot of fun.


Are you talking about the old game. Or their newly released version? I was kinda hoping there would be at least some "action" in the mobile version. I don't really go for QTE games.


----------



## plantinggreen (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## plantinggreen (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## V256.420 (Sep 8, 2022)

plantinggreen said:


> View attachment 5194810View attachment 5194811


Wait huh? The earth looks curved in that game!! Fake game!!


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 8, 2022)

V256.420 said:


> Wait huh? The earth looks curved in that game!! Fake game!!


----------



## Bus Stop Rat Bag (Sep 10, 2022)

I like WW2 strategy games, I'm one of those "Axis coulda won" people. I have been playing Hearts of Iron III and have found it to be a really superb game.


----------



## Marq1340 (Sep 17, 2022)

marleygdope said:


> TeaL


My introduction to Zelda was N64 to current gen, I'll have to go back and try the releases before then one day.


----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Drop That Sound (Sep 18, 2022)

Marq1340 said:


>











Steam Community :: Flat Earth Simulator


Flat Earth Simulator




steamcommunity.com


----------

